# Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!



## ernie1973 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem erschwinglichen Hausboot oder einem Haus DIREKT am Wasser für einen Angelurlaub!

Es kann in Deutschland sein, muß aber nicht!

Meine Vorstellung sieht in etwa so aus:

Angeln von der Veranda aus und direkt mit einem Glas Rotwein und einem guten Buch daneben im Schaukelstuhl sitzen können!

Also das Haus darf auch 10 m vom Gewässer weg liegen, oder ein Hausboot sein - aber es sollte schon quasi direkt am Wasser liegen!

Dort würde ich dann gerne ein paar Tage oder auch länger mal eine Auszeit nehmen und angeln!

Wer hat so einen Urlaub schonmal gemacht???

Gewässer kann ein Fluß, ein Kanal oder ein See sein!...es sollte auch fischmäßig ein interessantes Gewässer sein, in dem man auch mal mit Kapitalen rechnen kann!

Zielfische sind Wels, Aal, Zander, Forelle (wobei auch gerne noch andere Arten dort vorkommen dürfen!!!).

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Tipps und Empfehlungen! 

Wenn Ihr einen Kontakt zum Vermieter habt, oder auch Bilder, dann schreibt mir bitte eine private Nachricht, zwecks Austausch!!! (Preise der Unterkunft, Preise der Tages- oder Wochenkarten etc.).

Es sollte alles so im Radius von ca. 1000 km von Köln aus liegen!!!

Vielen Dank!

Ernie


----------



## ralle (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Vieleicht wäre das was für dich ?

http://www.vlietlanden.nl/de/index.asp


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Danke!

Das sieht schon ganz gut aus!

Werde mich da mal informieren!

THX!

Ernie

PS:

Für weitere Vorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Hi ernie#h

Guck doch mal bei google und such mal den begriff kuhnle tours raus .
Das ist ein hausbootvermieter du kannst zur schönen müritz - Berlin damit schippern . und fischarten nahe rheinsberg sind auch wels Aal tander karpfen und hecht .... dabei .
Kannst dich ja mal informieren .
Oder wenn dir die müritz zusagt einfach mal aucf diesen link klicken . www.mueritzfischer.de:)

MFG fisherman


----------



## madmax9965 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Hallo Ernie,
war schon zwei mal mit dem Hausboot in Frankreich unterwegs.Erstes mal auf dem canal du Nivernais und zweites mal auf dem canal lateral a la Loire. Kapitale habe ich nicht gefangen, es gibt halt jede Menge Katzenwelse in den Kanälen die auf alles beißen was ins Wasser fällt.Ansonsten habe ich am Nivernais Barsche,einen kleinen Zander und einen 60cm Hecht gefangen, alles auf Gummi. 
Am Loire Canal ging auf Kunstköder gar nix,dafür habe ich abends bei Sonnenuntergang 
in 3 verschiedenen Häfen auf Boilis je ein Karpfen gefangen zwischen 12 und 17 Pf und das ohne Anfüttern. Da könnte also noch mehr drin sein bzw. die sind noch größer geworden.
Gruß MadMax


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Danke für die antworten!

Ich suche noch weiter und sammle mal alles, was hier so ankommt!

Möchte mit meiner Süßen ganz ruhig und idyllisch einen "calm down" & Angelurlaub machen!

Thx für alle Antworten!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Noch jemand eine gute Idee???

Ernie


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Moin 


Kennst ja meine schon .:m


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Schau dir die Seite mal an,da kannst du dich über Hausbootangel Urlaub in ganz Europa informieren 

Klick


----------



## hedewe (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Schau mal

http://www.nordsee.dk/content/dk12/.../aktuelle_nachrichten/urlaub_auf_dem_hausboot


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Danke Jungs!

Sehr geile Sachen dabei!

Vielleicht noch einige Erfahrungen über ein (Miets-) Haus für einen Urlaub direkt an einem See oder Kanal / Fluß ???

...ich denke da an etwas, wobei man quasi von der Veranda direkt ans Ufer stolpert!

Danke für Eure Ratschläge!

Ernie


----------



## Laketrout (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Hallo Ernie
schau Dir mal meine Berichte über
- Irland
- Aland
an unter http://www.fishingreports.ch/

An beiden Lokationen liegen die Häuse direkt (10-15 Meter, dirkete Sicht) am Wasser.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Danke!

Tolle Berichte & guter Tipp!

Ernie


----------



## alte garde (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Der Orlik-Stausee ca. 100 km südlich von Prag ist auch eine Alternative. Dort gibt es Hausboote über den tschechischen Angelverband. Ich hab vor paar Jahren mal 14 Tage auf dem Kahn verbracht. Komfort ist akzeptabel, halt bisl campingmäßig, aber ich war zufrieden. Angeln war 24 Stunden möglich. Allerdings Nachts nur versteckt in der Bucht, da Nachtangelverbot. Tagsüber kann man einfach an den vielen Campingplätzen anhalten und einkaufen. Der Preis ist unschlagbar! 350 Ocken die Woche zzgl. Diesel, aber nur zum Heizen und für das Ladegerät, da am Orlik mit Booten nur elektrisch gefahren werden darf. Ausnahmen gibt es, keine Frage, aber das ist nur gewissen Gesellschaftsschichten vorbehalten. 
Angellizenzen gibt es beim Verband, oder im Rathaus der jeweiligen Stadt. Kam um die 70 Eus fürs Jahr glaub ich.
Der Ort hieß Klucenice. Einfach mal dort anrufen: 0304893166 oder 0368596812 oder in Chrast 0606903203


----------



## rallye-vid (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Ein Hausboot, sagen wir mal 700 € / Woche.. Aber wohl nicht pro Person? #c


----------



## JulianGrosser (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben das auch vor - aber ich habe die Info dass seit 2008 das Angeln direkt vom Hausboot verboten ist ! Man muss also in sein Beiboot steigen und darf nur von dort aus angeln - oder eben vom Ufer. Fand ich zwar eine komische Regelung, aber die stand so geschrieben in einer Info zu diesem Revier ...

Grüße
Julian


----------



## alte garde (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Ein Hausboot, sagen wir mal 700 € / Woche.. Aber wohl nicht pro Person? #c


Natürlich nicht ! Preise sind immer pro Boot. Am Orlik sind max. 6 Personen zugelassen, aber nicht empfehlenswert. Zu Viert ist es machbar.

@Julian
Meintest du das Orlik-Gebiet? Ich war nämlich 2007/2008 nicht dort.


----------



## JulianGrosser (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Ja, in einem Reiseveranstalterprospekt steht das explizit sowohl für den Lipnostausee als auch für den Orlik ...

Wenn man mal in der Vergangenheit schaut scheint es ja aber auch genügend Ausnahmen für z.B. Motorboote gegeben zu haben - also ich habe da einfach nur diese eine Information und deswegenw hier auch versucht mehr zu erfahren ;-)

Grüße
Julian


----------



## alte garde (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Danke für die Info. Da werde ich mal dort anrufen, um Details zu erfahren. Was die Motorboote angeht, sagte mir der Angelvorsitzende, bei dem wir übrigens das Auto auf dem Grundstück in der verschlossenen Garage lassen konnten, das es ein Privileg der Millionäre dort wäre, mit Jet-Ski oder power-Boot zu fahren. da wechseln schon mal paar Scheine den Besitzer und dann passt das schon. Ein Hotel in der Nähe war ja mal Sperrgebiet und nur für Staatsgäste geöffnet. Jetzt ist es 5 Sterne. Insofern hat sich dort nur die Währung geändert. Für den Touri oder Angler, bzw. für die Anwohner ist nur Rudern oder Elektro-Antrieb möglich.


----------



## JulianGrosser (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Muss man denn in Tschechien einen deutschen Angelschein besitzen ? Wir sind so Urlaubsangler - und in fast allen Ländern geht das ja auch als Tourist OHNE den offiziellen deutschen Angelschein ...

Kann mir dazu jemand Auskunft geben ob dies beim Kauf der Tschechischen Lizenzen überproft wird ? Danke !


----------



## Fidde (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bitte helft mir bei der Suche!!! Hausboot oder Haus DIREKT am Wasser gesucht!!!*

Moin, auf Rügen gibt es Ferienhäuser über dem Wasser. Ob die schwimmen oder auf Stelzen sind weiss ich nicht mehr. Google mal oder frage hier bei den Ortskennern nach.
Gruß, Fidde


----------

